
BTrDB: Time-series db in 4709 lines of Go doing 119M queries/second with 4 nodes - manigandham
https://blog.acolyer.org/2016/05/04/btrdb-optimizing-storage-system-design-for-timeseries-processing/
======
manigandham
This entire blog is great reading material for technical papers:
[https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/)

